# Any other ceramists here?



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

I am just wondering if there are any other ceramists out there?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

me.
I've got 2 skutt kilns (17"x28 - cone 10); a couple of smaller front loaders. (i use one for enamelling)

Just bought a truckload of molds...big, little, medium. Haven't gone thru them yet; they're all stored on pallets in the shed.

I'm trained in pottery (throwing, handbuilding) more than in the molds part of ceramics, but hey! It's a learning thing 

hmm....building a woodfire kiln on our new farm.

that's me.  how about you? and others here?


----------



## oz in SC (May 13, 2002)

mrs oz here  

I have painted ceramics for many years, but never fired my own things. Always took it to a local lady with a kiln to have that done.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm looking forward to trying painting ceramics. altho....I've VERY little patience  so this might be a huge fiasco. Somehow "take a pot, dunk it in glaze, fire it" is pretty darn inviting


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

Just registered for fall classes...am taking a ceramics 101 class..lol! What will I need to by to do this right...not just the school list...but really do this right! <G>


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

*Vickiesmom*: kinda depends on your teacher and what he/she is going to have you doing. My ceramics 101 was basic handbuilding/throwing. working with clay, what it is, different types, etc. I remember buying extra drawing stuff to make sketches of trees, flowers, fountains...stuff I saw that would be good to replicate. Also bought my own porcelain clay when I discovered the buttery quality of it to throw...instead of the stoneware the teacher loved.

If it's a "pouring molds and glazing" type ceramics class, I'm guessing you might want to add lustre glazes (gold and shiny stuff) and various brushes. You may wish to buy your own molds...or make molds (plaster of paris) of things you want to replicate. I've made Christmas ornaments by making molds of pine cones, eggs, rubber balls, kiwis, oranges, old earrings, big buttons...heh. lots of stuff. 

I'd suggest seeing what you enjoy doing in the class, and then pursuing that ascpect. I like working with handbuilding, but LOVE throwing. like...I really feel "in the zone" when I'm throwing. I also love creating new glazes, or refining old ones. Other people hate throwing, but love handbuilding. Some like painting bisqued pieces, but hate the glazing process because it's sloppy.
*Find your passion, and then pursue it!*


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

Will my lack of artistic skills kill the ceramist in me? I can't draw a lick, but I remember having ceramics in middle school and really enjoyed it. I can use stamps and the like can't I?


----------



## tweety (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm a potter, wheel thrown stoneware & porcelain. I've been making my living at it for OMG! 30 years now and love it. I sell the pots at art fairs, am getting ready for what is usually my second best fair of the year this weekend. Wish me luck, business has been awful and keeps getting worse.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

*Vickiesmom*: I can't draw a circle with a pie plate, and when I draw a human face i have to label it "human face" or someone will say "what a nice doggie"  Ceramics are 3d. there's something different about using your hands to sculpt or mold or .... I think you'll find a new type of artistry coming from your hands  Just because you can't draw like a michelangelo doesn't mean you aren't an artist! and of COURSE you can use stamps. and stencils. and decals. and cookie cutters!! You'd better take some pictures and post them here of your ceramics from class! 

*Tweety*: good luck!! Seems like this year is bad for everyone around here, too. My thought on it is fuel prices so high, food prices so high, people are too worried. Even if they have some money, they seem to be saving it for something they "need". Seems to be more anger around, too. that always drops sales 
_May every person who sees your pots suddenly remember a wedding or birthday gift they have to buy!_


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

I promise I will...even if I have to put a caption under it to tell you what it is..LOL!


----------



## ARMORER (Nov 11, 2002)

yes, the wife and I both pour,clean and fire our own-unless we find a one of a kind piece some where else-I normally dry brush or air brush but pieces-I specialize in dragons-air brushed with metallic paints-Keith


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

The items I want to specialize in are so...shall we say 'morbid'? I just think I will corner the market on them, if I can actually get good enough to make them..lol!


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

:Bawling: :Bawling: :Bawling: The ceramics class I wanted filled up before I added it to my class list...so then I thought I would try baking (kinda the same principle..lol) that is filled too! So I have no stress relieving class. Dang!!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

booooohissssss........ 

you'll have to find something to do at home...we'll help keep you on a schedule! One of the easiest to do at home is the current scrapbooking craze. You could use your stamps and things and create a 'diary" of sorts once a week, maybe 
then take pictures of it and share with us! maybe...diary of ideas for your future ceramics class! Or for that matter, pick up some air dry clay (NOT paperclay) and give it a try. 

Or if you're interested in the glazing/painting of molded ceramics, you can probably find a local shop that does weekly classes  they sell you the greenware piece (cheap to buy) and the glazes, and teach you how to use various glazes/paints. then fire the piece for you (usually 1/3 the price of the original greenware to fire it). It's sort of like joining a quilting bee! lots of people to chat with and help out.


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

We have a wonderful Pewabic school not too far away...but I really don't understand what the difference is, and didn't want to enroll in something over my head  I am thinking of taking a class or two there...but does anyone knnow what that is all about. I think it has something to do with tile making, because that's all I ever see at their sales.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

I love to do ceramics :baby04: 
I have 2 kilns, and everywhere I go I look for molds and such,paints brushes etc. 
There is a peacefulness that comes over me when I get into a piece,
I have done ceramics for years and dry brush most pieces but would love to learn air brush.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

vickiesmom said:


> We have a wonderful Pewabic school not too far away...but I really don't understand what the difference is, and didn't want to enroll in something over my head  I am thinking of taking a class or two there...but does anyone knnow what that is all about. I think it has something to do with tile making, because that's all I ever see at their sales.


They do mainly tiles, but also vases/tableware with unusually bright, intense glazing. http://www.pewabic.com/index.htm
Pretty cool stuff.

OzarHmsteaders: That peacefulness you speak of..I feel the same way, only with me, it's when I throw. I envy your ability to paint...that just makes me crazy. I'm always messing up  
What kind of molds do you like? do you have a fondness for a "type" of ceramics? like tableware or fairies or ?


----------



## ARMORER (Nov 11, 2002)

Ozarkhmsteaders-if you git into air brushing-git a two stage air brush-I started with a single stage and now use the two stage-also git a small portable air compressor-my first had no tank just pumped air-new has a small tank-much better

I normally thin down my metallic paints for my dragons and layer a light coat of paint many times-if you use different colors the scales will really shine and make them look real-I also use the air brush with dry brushing a piece-use it for a solid base coat then dry brush-if you do stencils the air brush is great-I also have done some t-shirts with fabric paint-Keith


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

WIS. ANN
I love all the molds really. I think I go through fazes,(LOL) but on the painting part, I can't draw a straight line with a ruler..the painting comes from practice like with any other thing, and the best part, If ya don't like the way it looks,fire it again and start over. The best way for me to get a piece to turn out really good is to get a picture of it,usually available at the shop where you get supplies, then I like to study the picture ,really study it, what do you like about the colors, what about the detail, and size,etc. then I usually use the picture for a "pattern" and the funny part is, mine never looks like the pic.
don't quit on yourself. give it another try,I'm bettin you'll find that peacefulness too, 
I would love to learn,or watch throwing, I took a class in collage but dropped it before I really started,didn't like the professor, but I wish I had done the class,,,hind sight is always 20/20 don't cha know...

Armorer,
I think it will be awhile before I can get into the air brushing thing,when I do, I hope your still here and I hope I remember to look you up..I'd love to see some pics of your work

happy ceramicin to you both.
Christine


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

Armorer/Keith
just an after thought,(LOL)
he is working on a dragon castle about 3-31/2 feet tall,we have the picture but there are sooo many different combinations of it, there is a big dragon wrapped around the castle.
my question... do you think there is that big of a difference in the dry brush vs. air brush?? there is great detail in the piece,after reading your post about your dragons,,it got me wondering.
I/we don't do alot of dragons but probably will in the future,I'm also looking for "lord of the rings chess set molds, have ordered it 2ce, but both times the store never got it...
Thank you in advance for your help, Christine


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

WISCONSIN ANN, I'm sorry I missed your response, and thank you! It is better than I thought. Glad classes aren't too far away, I might just take these classes on my own. OMG...that is the location up the street! LOL. :dance:


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Ozark, 
dont' regret leaving an art class where you didn't like the teacher. In art classes, if you don't like the teacher, you probably will end up not liking the "art" taught. There's something about art that is so...personal. I ran into a drawing teacher early on who I couldn't stand...but continued the class anyway. to this day I hate drawing. mainly because every time I draw something, I hear that guy saying "now ann, you HAVE to be free-er" with his smarmy smile....ewwwww.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

Wis. Ann
you are probably right.
maybe someday I will try it again,hopefully I find some one that loves to teach...
have a great day, Christine


----------



## ARMORER (Nov 11, 2002)

I have done pieces in both ways-now I combine the two-air brush scales-if you use light layers and different metallic paints you will see the scales gleam and change colrs from different angles-I dry brush/paint the eyes,claws,tongue etc -I had one dragon years ago that was over 3 ft wing span-21 coats of metallic and 200 dollar price tag-sold it at a craft far two hours after we set up-i sell a three headed dragon insence burner that I put extra holes in the mouths so they will puff smoke LOL sell out of this evry show we used to do-Keith I think I have some pics someplace I'll try and find them and post them


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

Keith, 
WOW...I'd like to have seen that dragon...
I would like to see the pics if you can post them/e-mail them.
I'm thinking I may go look at air guns soon.
Many Thanks, Christine


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

I'd love to get back into it. When I was in elementary school, my grandparents had a ceramic shop - the kind where you mold greenware and paint it, so I grew up with clay under my fingernails. I used to help my grandfather pour the molds, which I loved. I always thought that using greenware from purchased molds wasn't very creative and experimented with slab building and sculpting. 

40 years later, my brother has their old house, with a kiln still in the basement, and wants it gone, so it's coming to my house. Its a large one - 24" inside diameter and at least as tall inside. I'm a soaper, so I thought I'd start making slab built soapdishes & cache pots for plants. Eventually, I'd like to get a potters wheel.


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

My children have always taken ceramics in 4H. My oldest has done some really nice peices over the years and the younger two have a good start. It is fun for them to do and then they have something great that will last a lifetime!


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

Wis Ann,
just wondering if you gave the painting a try??
also wondering,,,did you get a chance to go through all those molds yet?
yea I know, sometimes I'm a nosy thing.(LOL)
Christine


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, the painting went...um....interestingly  I tried a couple different types of paints (stain vs paint vs something sort of clear). Found I like the look of stain the best. however, the Santa (victorian thing about 14") is a bid odd, atm. His cloak is blue, purple, red, and green. and in places they colors kind of overlap. His hat is red (mostly) with purpley highlights. (don't ask)

His bag of gifts is kinda pretty, but I never was one to stay inside the lines 

I'll keep trying tho. Santa is in the kiln being de-colored. 

the molds...ah, yes. well. They're still sitting on pallets. Been busy fencing, chasing chickens and turkeys. Building henhouses. I know what some of them are, tho. there's a nice chess set (normal looking pieces) and a medieval set (or at least MOST of the pieces are there). 2 different formal dinner settings (plates, salad plates, bread plates, coffe cups and saucers); many many birds - egrets, swans, flamingos; a lot of jewelry press molds. (those are being used to make mosaics); 2 large christmas tree molds and bases..actually, i think there were 4 different bases I saw; 6 molds of smaller trees (all different); easter egg basket things up the waazooo (i remember I kept saying "didn't we just LOAD that one?"); and half a dozen various size oval vases that have a 1920's look to them. oh, and singing frog things. 4 of them. kinda kool, but odd...ya know?

If I ever get started on the molds, I have to take pictures of them to catalog, so I'll probably inundate the forum


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

Wis Ann, 
glad the painting went well enough you didn't toss anything,lol
and just so ya know,,even experienced ceramicists have probs,,
I have been working on a pair of indians (1 maiden,1 warrior) on horses,he is looking pretty good but I sure messed her up today,so shes going back to be fired.......  
I like the stains too, also antiqueing..

I hope you will keep at it.
If you ever have an inkling to move to Mo. I hope we're neighbors. 
Christine


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a wheel and kiln, but am currently 8 months pregnant, so not throwing. Delicate condition! This is my 5th baby, and the first time I have been "delicate". 

Pottery has been a childhood dream come true thing for me. Hard for me to wait. 

Nice to find folks to share this art with.

dun


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Dirtundernails:
congratulations! Hope all goes well...delicate eh? only a month more to worry  Good to see another ceramicist here.

I'm trying to picture an 8 month pregnant woman bent over and throwing on a wheel.....(just a random thought going thru my mind).


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

I'm not sure if I could officially be classified as a ceramist but I do primitive pottery, open-fired pottery in the Native American style. We actually use our pots in open fire cooking


----------



## floramum (Jul 20, 2005)

Please Elaborate And Honor Us With Some Pics? Please Please

Mum


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

*Simpler Times,* of course you belong here  and I agree with Mum: pictures! and elaborate on your process! I'd suggest a new thread in the craft forum, since I bet it will create a bunch of interest


----------

